# Critique my first ND?



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I want to know what you guys think of her  She will be my first ever dairy goat, and I'm paying for her myself, so I want to know if she's a good herd starter. I only have one pic of her at the moment, but will hopefully get some more between now and pick up time. I get to bottle feed, which I'm excited about! Here is her and some of the goats in her lineage:
http://db.tt/lsWgH2dg
http://db.tt/NPSvmtge

I apologize for the lack of pics and the presence of links, I made this post via my Nexus which doesn't allow me the normal capabilities of posting pics. Hope these are sufficient


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

She is darling! Very nice background too. How old is she? I like what I see in her right now, she has good length to her and appears to have good width as well. It's hard to tell when they are this young though, they can change a lot. I would say she's a great herd starter! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

She was born on April 24th so that would make her about... 20 days old now, however in the pic she is about a week old. I've been trying to hint to the breeder that I want more pics, but I haven't heard from her in awhile so nothing yet. Her mother supposedly has a great udder, so if you add that to the fact that her sire's dam has a good udder, I'm not too worried about hers  
I'm really looking forward to how she grows, this will be a learning experience for me, but it's going to be difficult since the first show I'm going to is probably going to be the state fair...


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

After looking through some baby and adult pictures of different goats I realized just how _much_ a goat can change as it grows. From what I've seen it's generally an improvement from that age(such as getting a more defined brisket, or stronger pasterns), so am looking forward to seeing how she grows  
I guess I'll just have to wait until I get more pictures or pick her up(whichever comes first) to get a good idea of her confirmation. From that week-old pic, it looks like she's going to come out looking exactly like her sire and his dam(which I wouldn't mind) conformation-wise.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm sure she will turn out very nicely for you! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree! I was just looking through her pedigree...and she has some fantastic lines o.o Rosasharn(her Grandam[Ulu] is the Granddaughter of Rosasharn's Uni, who has many awards regarding milk production), Pecan Hollow, Sugarcreek(her grandfather is linebred on Show Tunes), Proctor Hill, Twin Creeks....I can't believe I never noticed these, some of my favorite lines and goats are related to her, I'm so excited


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's very cute! Congrats! At that age...I look at sire/dam conformation more than the kid. They change so much it's hard to critique them and be very critical. That said, she looks nice...nothing major really jumps out at me. Watch her grow and enjoy her! You'll be able to critique her a little more seriously in a few to six months. :thumb:


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Right now, she looks exactly like her father did when he was about her age. However I don't have a good idea of how he turned out because in his only adult pic he is quite fluffy lol! I'm looking at his mother right now, and my doeling's conformation seems to match hers as well, and I will be a very happy girl if she gets her paternal granddam's udder attachments and placement. However I heard that her dam had a pretty great udder too, but without pics I can't say which I prefer


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

She is a cutie ! I like her topline. I know it's kind of young to tell but those bloodlines!!! You should do very well with her. If she is being bottle fed i'd keep her on the bottle at least ten weeks no matter what the breeder says. My experience has been that 8 weeks is too young.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol its kind of odd actually, on her website it says she keeps her doelings for 3-4 months(as needed), but she said she would wean at the end of June for me. I think that I may have come off as too excited(I am!) and she's trying to go easy on me lol! Either way, it doesn't matter much, I'm planning on keeping her on the bottle until she's about 3 months old, after that shows start so I don't know if I'll wean her or not, I guess it will come down to how she's eating and if she's big enough. I'll have to contact Anna soon...I'm probably going to be picking her up within the next 2-3 weeks. I'm so excited!

PS: Her topline and bloodlines impress me too!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she is adorable!!


----------



## woffinden (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the littermate sister to your little doelings mama (Laurentinia sp?) My doe is amazing. She is incredibly dairy with excellent spacing between her ribs. Her skin and udder are like silk. She is very long with near perfect legs. Can you tell I love this doe! Her milk production is incredible and even with two big bucklings nursing right now, she still gives me a pound of milk in the afternoon. Her weaknesses, teats are a little wide and a weak medial. She also just placed first in AOP in two rings and was third in the championship line up. In other words, I love my little Camanna doe and I think that your doeling is an excellent choice as a herd starter. Best of luck!


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Have you gotten her yet or any updated pics ?


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow woffinden! I'll have to check her out, she sounds amazing! I'm picking her up this month most likely, I can't wait! No pics, but Anna said she's a real sweetheart and looks very refined. Will be sure to take plenty of pics when she gets here!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Also, anyone here good with names? I have come up with a bunch, and have a favorite, but I am doubting again! Here's my current list:

_Flower Themed(her mother's name is a flower as well)_
Delphinium Blue "Phi"
Bellflower "Bell"
*Bluebell "Bell"*
Morning Glory "Glory"
Blue Hyacinth "Cindy"
*Siberian Iris "Iris"*
Geranium "Gerry"

_Snow Themed(her white "hat")_
Aneira(Golden Snow)
Karli(Covered in snow)
Nevada(Snow-capped)

_Fox Themed(her tail)_
Vixen "Vixey"
Kitsune "Kit"

_Other(Ones I just think are cute)_
Bazinga Blue "Zi"
*Strike My Fancy "Fancy"*

Bolded are my favorites


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Flower Themed:
Goldenrod "Goldie"

Snow Themed:
Snowbell Blue
Soldanella Alpina (means snowbell)
Alpine Snowbell (this is a blue flower  )

Fox Themed:
Fox Glove (which is a flower! )
Fox Fire (fox themed and her golden color)


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh I love Snowbell! I think I would like to save that for a whiter doe though  Goldenrod is pretty too! Was hoping to pick a blue flower though lol, so I can make it similar to her mothers with "Blue" at the end  I think I'm going to take a look at the latin names for the flower names I have though...they seem to be very pretty!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Eek...none of the latin names really popped out at me. I think I really like Strike My Fancy. It's a really flashy name, and I think the call name "Fancy" is absolutely adorable. I wish I could stick blue in there somewhere, but I like it anyways


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> Eek...none of the latin names really popped out at me. I think I really like Strike My Fancy. It's a really flashy name, and I think the call name "Fancy" is absolutely adorable. I wish I could stick blue in there somewhere, but I like it anyways


You should go with what suits her and you like, remember if you breed her you can always name kids from her past generations. Our buck is named Papa Flash and his parents where Tahoma Droplets of Cream and Camanna TM Pretty Blue Fox and his name is totally unrelated! However that being said from his kids that have sold the new owners named them KasKi PF Mama Milly and KasKi PF Mama Lucy. So he started his own tradition .

BTW I like Strike My Fancy as well.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Have more pics!! Took them myself  Picked her up about two weeks ago, she's doing great and has taken to the bottle well. We named her Camanna UP Bambi Blue because she looks like a little white tail deer fawn with the spots and tail  She got fed up with me messing with her quickly so she didn't set up her best.


































































I'd like to say my own critique of her in case you guys can't see some things in the pics:

Pros:
Decent angularity and brisket
Really nice length
Good topline
Long feminine neck
Good pasterns
Pretty high escutcheon
Nice width in back, decent width in front
Neck blends into withers
Tight shoulders

Cons:
Steep/Short rump(this really levels and lengthens when she's cooperative and I can set her up better)
Needs a little more depth
Toes out a tiny bit in back
Toes out a lot in front

Unsure About:
Withers, are they sharp enough? 
Elbows, she's a bit furry right now so after I clip her I'll see if their tight.

As you can tell I really nit-picked, and am being a bit partial lol, so I would really like to know your guys' opinions on her


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I found an updated pic of her mother! It's quite small but it certainly shows enough to make me quite happy  If Bambi matures like her mother, I will have no complaints. The only thing I can see wrong with her right now(at 5 months old) is her neck, it's seemed to have gotten shorter! Her sire's neck seems to be quite short, but hopefully she grows out of it.


----------

